

Sublime Text packages for Front-end web development - mrmartineau
http://martineau.tv/2014/07/sublime-text-for-front-end-development/

======
un_publishable
Thanks, there are a lot of overlapping packages out there and it helps to see
a working collection.

And does anyone have suggestions on D3.js packages that aren't just code
snippets? Sublime Text 2 has been great so far for JS but it could be more
specific.

------
wkdown
I would be curious to see a similar list, but for Atom

